
Sandberg: Men still run the world – and it’s not going that well - delibes
http://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/01/sheryl-sandberg-men-still-run-the-world-and-it-s-not-going-that-well
======
rndmind
This article contains more logical fallacies than the movie Spaceballs

